# Certification of Documents



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get documents certified in the UAE?

P.S This is not related to visas, permits, etc or the UAE in any way. I just need certified copies of a few documents to send off somewhere, outside of the UAE.

Thanks


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get documents certified in the UAE?
> 
> P.S This is not related to visas, permits, etc or the UAE in any way. I just need certified copies of a few documents to send off somewhere, outside of the UAE.
> 
> Thanks


I got my marriage certificate certified with Foreign Affairs in UAE - Abu Dhabi. I dont know in Dubai, though


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I got my marriage certificate certified with Foreign Affairs in UAE - Abu Dhabi. I dont know in Dubai, though


Thanks, I work in Abu Dhabi so that works for me.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

A solicitor can certify a copy.


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

there is notary next to mall of emirates (next to RTA) or you can use your consulate


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks all, will check those out.


----------

